# Where do i get worthless wood?



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 8, 2013)

So im planning on getting a pressure pot soon and Id like to get a stockpile of worthless wood set up.
So im wondering what your sources of worthless wood is at?  are you buying it or harvesting your own.
also i have a few logs that i think would make a decent piece but would like to know how you get rid of the bark without affecting the wood under it?


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 8, 2013)

Check out Www.woodbarter.com. There's some awesome wood addicts over there that I'm sure can supply all the wood you want!


----------



## NittanyLion (Oct 8, 2013)

I've got lots and will trade for completed blanks.....just let me know when you are ready to cast.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 8, 2013)

Head to the woods or find an old lumber yard and ask them if they have a scrap pile, but get there before the snow flies or it may end up in the wood stove...


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 8, 2013)

NittanyLion said:


> I've got lots and will trade for completed blanks.....just let me know when you are ready to cast.



ill keep it in mind


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 8, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Head to the woods or find an old lumber yard and ask them if they have a scrap pile, but get there before the snow flies or it may end up in the wood stove...



Hmm there is a lumber hard near my parents house maybe i can talk with them and see what they have


----------

